# Plugins?



## tylerz (Aug 2, 2008)

I think LR 2.' will allow more activity for folks who wish to develop plugins, if I gather the gist of the new version correctly.

So, from the standpoint of a regular, non-developer user, what can we expect in terms of plugins for LR?

I've taken advantage of a number of the excellent 3rd party free plugins for Photoshop Elements and I would be stoked to see the same type of new stuff for LR.

Will plugins be available as free 3rd party items?  are they already? 

take care, and thanks for the info!


----------



## jimburgess (Aug 3, 2008)

Plug-ins for LR are currently limited to "export plug-ins". The developers have improved the functionality of export plug-ins in this release, so we'll likely see some improvements. But plug-ins for image processing, like Noise Ninja and distortion correction for example, cannot be written for LR since there isn't a SDK. Maybe in the future, but not now.


----------



## Sean McCormack (Aug 3, 2008)

Actually Jim, while it isn't directly in the pipeline for metadata, PTLens works really well as an external editor for Lightroom. It reads the metadata from Lightroom and uses that to auto apply lens corrections.

I suspect doing that in metadata and then doing local adjustments would drag even the fastest computer down. 
I'm positive it can be done in Metadata as per other develop module panels, but at what expense to speed?


----------



## jimburgess (Aug 3, 2008)

Sean, thanks for the info. Took a quick look at their web site and found it is priced very reasonably compared to a lot of plug-ins. Definitely worth a trial.


----------

